# Guns in America: What Is National Concealed Carry Reciprocity?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Guns in America: What Is National Concealed Carry Reciprocity?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone correct me if I am wrong..........

As I understand one will have to abide by the various state/city laws that they enter..... So one would have to know the various laws in the state/city that they will enter..........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Whoops


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The only way I am in favor of something like this is if it does follow the bill as written and keeps the federal government out of the picture completely. The last thing I would want is the feds to get involved in the national recognition of citizens' rights to arm themselves as they go about their daily affairs.

Now one might ask the question; "What about states like Maryland and New Jersey and their antiquated laws"? Since in those states it is very difficult for a resident to obtain a carry permit, I don't see how it would then become an easy matter for me to cross over their borders and be free to carry pretty much as I am in one of the Carolinas or Tennessee.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong..........
> 
> As I understand one will have to abide by the various state/city laws that they enter..... So one would have to know the various laws in the state/city that they will enter..........


I guess none of us will ever know until we see all the details of a final bill. At least the way I understand it is that if you have a concealed carry permit issued by your home state you would be allowed to carry in all 50 states regardless of individual state gun laws. Similar to a drivers license. Otherwise what would be the purpose of such legislation? Most states that issue concealed weapons permits already have reciprocity agreements with other states. What this means is that states that issue conditional licenses

However you may not be able to open carry in states that don't allow it. As the permits are designated for concealed carry. Obviously it wouldn't make any difference in states that allow for open carry.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is my take on it. Yes your CCW would be honored in each state. But subject to that states laws, that could mean that if you go into NJ, no hollow point ammo, if you go to HI, you would have to declare your firearm and reg. as soon as you enter the state. I don't even want to know how many rules you would have to follow in NY, even worse NY city (remember the safe act). Also if you go to Calf. is your firearm on their approved list?
The only way that some of this would work is a federal standard licensing that all states would have to follow, and that LAST THING I want is the feds stepping in and taking over and running things. Remember the old saying " I am from the federal government and here to help", and that is just before they step in and take over.

But I could be wrong, just don't trust the government that far, with my rights.


----------

